# MT-2 INFO and Purity (BUY 2 GET 1 FREE) BY MAXIMPEP



## maximpep (Jan 6, 2013)

*MT-2 INFO and Purity (BUY 2 GET 1 FREE) BY MAXIMPEP*


*
Melanotan II is a cyclic heptapeptide analog of the alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH) that tends to induce skin tanning. Melanotan II has the additional effect of increasing libido. Purity (HPLC) : 98% min. 10mg per vial.** Availability: In stock*
*Product Description*
*Molecular Formula : C50H69N15O9*
*Molecular Weight :1024.2*
*CAS No. : 121062-08-6*
*Sequence: Ac-Nle-Asp-His-D-Phe-Arg-Trp-Lys-NH2(cyclic 2-7)*
*Developed at the University of Arizona. For RESEARCH PURPOSES ONLY.
*
*Researchers there knew that one of the best defenses against skin cancer was a natural tan which has been slowly developed over weeks. They hypothesized that an effective way to reduce skin cancer rates in people would be to induce the body's natural tanning system to produce a protective tan prior to UV exposure. They knew the body's naturally occurring hormone alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (?-MSH) caused melanogenesis, a process by which the skin's tanning cells (melanocytes) produce the skin's tanning pigment (melanin). With that knowledge they tested to see if administering this hormone to the body directly could be an effective method to cause sunless tanning. What they found was that while it appeared to work, natural alpha-MSH had too short a half life in the body to be practical as a therapeutic drug. So they decided to find a more potent and stable alternative, one that would be more practical.
*
*After synthesizing and screening hundreds of molecules, the researchers headed by Dr. Victor Hruby, found a peptide that after trials and testing seemed to not only be safe but also approximately 1,000 times more potent than natural ?-MSH. They dubbed this new peptide Melanotan. Since their discovery, numerous studies dating back to the mid-1980s have shown no obvious toxic effects of Melanotan. Because skin cancer (melanoma) today is a major health concern, Melanotan is expected to be used as a drug to combat it. Melanotan will do this by stimulating the body's natural tanning mechanism to create a tan without first needing exposure to harmful levels of UV radiation. This in turn will reduce the potential for skin damage that can eventually lead to skin cancer.
*
*Melanotan II is a cyclic heptapeptide analog of the alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH), with the following molecular structure:*
*It has been described to have superpotentmelanotropic activity in vitro. Its effect on tanning, like the effect of its similar peptidemelanotan I, was also investigated (Dorr et al. 1996).*
*The effects of melanotan II on the diet and food intake of the laboratory mice have also been investigated. It has been demonstrated that the central melanocortin (MC) has been activated by melanotan II when fed and induced in the mice. The six-day treatment through infusion has shown that melanotan II actually reduced the body weight and the adipose tissue in the viscera of the mice and suppressed the caloric intake of the organism. This has implications in clinical applications of the possible treatment to reduce carbohydrate or calorie intake especially for the overweight and the obese. Furthermore, the same study has also demonstrated that there was a sustained increase in the available oxygen consumption in obese animals. Melanotan also reduced the level of serum insulin and the cholesterol levels when compared with the control treatments. Furthermore, it has been suggested that melanotan actually lowers the level of acetylcholine Acaboxylase expression and even prevented the reduction of carnitine and palmitoltransferase I mRNA in muscle-type tissues by pair-feeding in the muscles of the obese rats. Moreover, the melanotan II actually increased the fat catabolism in the muscles and even improved the cholesterol metabolism (Li et al. 2004).
*
*Another study that has implications for clinical applications is the treatment of melanotan II and its effect of sexual motivation and enhanced erection in animals and humans. In a study conducted by Wessells et al. (2000), they have shown that melanotan II actually increased sexual desire and even concluded that melanotan II is a potent initiatot of penile erection in men especially with that of erectile dysfunction. This is the same with the findings of Dorr et al. (1996), which have shown that melatonan supplication resulted to nausea and yawning which appeared to be correlated with the onset of spontaneous penile erections.*
*Other chemical activities of melanotan II when tested in vivo are inhibition of feeding, suppression of NPY orexigenic action and reduction in basal insulinaemia (Raposinho et al. 2003).*
*Melanotan and melanotan II are both analogs of the peptide hormone alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (?-MSH) that tend to induce skin tanning. Unlike melanotan though, melanotan II has the additional effect of increasing libido. Melanotan II has aphrodisiac properties.


*
*NAME: MELANOTAN 2
CODE: 52189
SEQUENCE: Ac-NLE-c[ASP-H-d-PHE-ARG-TRP-LYS]-NH2ChemicalBridgeAsp2-Lys7
MOLECULAR STRUCTURE: C50H69N15O9
MOLECULAR WEIGHT: 1024.2
PURITY: 99.21%
**LOT NUMBER: P120817-CQ052189
*
*JNS PerformanceLLC.
Maxim Pep - Research Serums, Peptides!
DISCLAIMER: ALL PRODUCTS PURCHASED FROM MAXIMPEP ARE FOR RESEARCH/LABORATORY USE ONLY. NOT INTENDED FOR HUMAN USE.ACCIDENTAL INGESTION COULD CAUSE INCREASED BODY TEMPERATURE, HEART PALPITATIONS, VOMITING, SHAKING OR EVEN DEATH. KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN. PROTECT FROM LIGHT.
ALL PRODUCTS DISTRIBUTED BY: JNS PERFORMANCE LLC. 
COMMERCIAL REDISTRIBUTION IS PROHIBITED. NOT INTENDED FOR RESALE.*​


----------



## maximpep (Jan 7, 2013)

Keep learning


----------

